# PRW Boer Goats Kidding Thread: Sugar kidded, pix's added Pg. 4!



## swest (Mar 15, 2011)

We went out to check on our pregger does' and made the decision to bring Zan into the kidding stall. She has some discharge and her ligs are almost gone, during the night she began building a nest. I'm guessing we'll have babies by this weekend....


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

Indeed!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope he knows that since he talked about it, it's gonna be another 10 days to 2 weeks....


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh exciting! Best of luck! 

Tracy


----------



## swest (Mar 16, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hope he knows that since he talked about it, it's gonna be another 10 days to 2 weeks....


Still no babies, LOL. No contractions.... but her woo ha appears to be dilated and her ligs are definitely almost gone.


----------



## swest (Mar 26, 2011)

This Doe Code is killing me... Should be within 24hrs.... LOL Leaving for a wedding and she better wait till I get home.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## themrslove (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2011)

I've ate so much popcorn I might explode.........................

Where's the 'munches on dark chocolate' emote when you need one....


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 29, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've ate so much popcorn I might explode.........................
> 
> Where's the 'munches on dark chocolate' emote when you need one....


Ok, these are as close as I can get...


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## swest (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL, Still no kids..... And she's acting like she's in no hurry, 

Will post if anything changes!

We did put one of our other pregnant does up for sale, see Buy Sale Trade section.


----------



## themrslove (Apr 1, 2011)

Waiting for fluffy healthy baby pics!  Come on, Zan!

*nom nom nom*


----------



## swest (Apr 19, 2011)

Zan finally kidded last night, TWINS, black headed traditional colors. 10lb buckling and a 9lb doeling, we're soooo excited. She waited till I went to the firehouse to have them. I'm getting off of work now to go see them, pictures will follow as soon as I can. Everyone is doing fine, THANK YOU to all of you that offer advice it really helps us new folks, especially you KIM ROLL, we're glad to call you our friend!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations, and you're very welcome.

Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## swest (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures (8 hours old): I think we've talked ourselves into retaining the doeling but the buckling is for sale. He can be registered 100% by the club of your choice, please email or call me if interested, Thanks again.





10lb buckling





10 lb buckling





9lb doeling





9lb doeling


----------



## AmyWest (Apr 19, 2011)

I told you she would have them while you were at the firehouse!!  I took really good care of them though!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd be proud if they were in my barn.

congratulations.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd call her a keeper for sure!
I'm getting buck poor or I'd take you up on him...I've got 3 boer boys now and down to only 8 boer girls...I think we're covered, LOL.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys are too far away from me, but they sure are CUTE!!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh wow now thats beautiful , ugh I want one


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Apr 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS!  Congrats!


----------



## warthog (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful congratulaltions


----------



## bethany83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness gracious, what sweet little babies!  congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## swest (Apr 25, 2011)

Destiny, the doe that couldn't be bred kidded this morning with twins, huge doeling and buckling. 

The paint is the doeling and the buck is the traditional:


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 25, 2011)

They look like nice sturdy babies!!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats...Love the paint.

I don't need another kid, I don't need another kid, I DON'T NEED ANOTHER KID...lol.


----------



## swest (Apr 27, 2011)

Everyone is healthy and doing great, we've got Sugar due on 5/5 and Daisy due on 5/18. Think pink for Sugar!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## swest (May 6, 2011)

Sugar waited till we went to softball practice to deliver this 11lb butterscotch - traditional marking - commercial buckling. Everyone is healthy and doing fine. We'll be looking for a new home for in the Buy Sell Trade section, real cheap to a good home. This guy will make an awesome wether maker, he honestly got the best of both sides (boer and nubian).


----------



## AmyWest (May 6, 2011)

I love him!  He is so sweet and she is a very protective first time mommy!  Just wish he were born 2 months ago!


----------



## redtailgal (May 6, 2011)

..............


----------



## Roll farms (May 6, 2011)

That is one of those 'too pretty to be a boy' boys...Congrats!


----------



## swest (May 6, 2011)

Redtail, not sure were you located but our priority is to find him a good home  the price is definitely right and would meet you half way within reason...  as you can tell he's got his Daddy's nose and head (see avatar).


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 6, 2011)

Congrats, he is a Cutie! And those ears look like they just need a good rub!


----------



## jodief100 (May 6, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 6, 2011)

OH WOW!!!   HOW CUUUTE!!!!

you really can't get much cuter than that..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> That is one of those 'too pretty to be a boy' boys...Congrats!


I agree.  He is beautiful!


----------



## redtailgal (May 6, 2011)

...............


----------



## swest (May 6, 2011)

No reasonable offer refused to a GOOD HOME


----------



## Roll farms (May 7, 2011)

And you could also come and visit me while you pick him up.  Tell your hubby it's justified.


----------



## swest (May 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And you could also come and visit me while you pick him up.  Tell your hubby it's justified.


There you go... Visit Kim and pick up "Quincy" - that's what my wife is calling him.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2011)

Look at those ears! How adorable!


----------



## PattySh (May 7, 2011)

That's a really cute kid! Congrats.


----------



## chandasue (May 8, 2011)

What a sweet little face!


----------



## swest (May 8, 2011)

Two sisters from New Castle just came and purchased him... Their new Jr. Comm. Herd Sire. We get him for 9 more weeks though


----------

